# messing about on the river!



## planetmars24 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi all,
I need a little advice please on boats!
I live in the East Algarve and I would like to get a small boat with a little outboard engine just for getting around the Ria Formosa and islands and possibly up the Guardiana. Is there anything law wise I should look out for ie size of engine size of boat. Does it matter if it is Portuguese registered or Uk registered? (like cars!)
I just know how particular the GNR and Policia are on vehicles and wonder if the Maritime Police are the same with boats?
All advice gratefully recieved!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Boats are registered like cars at the Conservitoria and require insurance.
Don't contemplate going out in one without either.


----------



## dharmabum (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello planetmars 24

Canoeman is right, under portuguese law you need to register the boat and have the proper insurance.

But, i think that the registration has to be adquired at the port authority of Faro (since you live in Algarve) and not at the Conservatória.

There will some costs for the registration and some anual fees are to be expected.

The Maritime Policie usually checks if the owner of the boat has it's pappers in order... so, like canoeman said, don't contemplate going out without all the specifications (insurance ...) in order.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Regulations etc depends on size and type of boat but all boats can be registered at Conservitoria.

I'd suggest a visit to a local marina and ideally always buy slightly bigger and powered than you initially think.


----------



## planetmars24 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks guys very helpful.


----------



## dharmabum (Jun 30, 2011)

hello everyone

I know that boats can be registered at the local port authority, but maybe they can also be registered at the conservatoria.

By the way, you are obliged to carry your original passport and the boat's registration document (not photocopies unless notarised has original copies) while sailing.


----------

